# Info on this 60th anniversary telecaster



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got a trade proposal for this"

"Fender USA Tele 60th Anniversay Special Edition" as the title reads










The guy arose my suspicion almost immediately. He censors most of the serial number in his ad, after his initial reply he went and upped the price of his ad by 300$ and then suggested I pay the difference, as if i wouldn't have noticed, and he dodged very blunt questions about case candy, certificate of authenticity, OHSC, etc, until finally admitting that he doesn't have any of that (4 emails later).

Google didn't help a lot. Apparently fender makes an anniversary model for every little occasion. i've found several "60th anniversary" models from different years. The closest I came was a post on harmonycentral, where a much nicer looking guitar that's apparently the exact same is posted in a NGD thread. Note the obvious body joins in the original guitar compared to the one on HC:










I don't know much about electric guitars, and i'm not looking to get hosed. I'm already fairly sure i'm gonna tell this guy to kick rocks based on his sneaky bullshit, but out of curiosity am I just being paranoid about the guitar?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

It looks like a HWY1 tele with a pickguard change. I'm pretty sure they stuck 60th anniversary stickers on those too. "Special Edition" my ass.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Fender labelled most of their 2006 Am Std & Hwy 1 Teles & Strats as 60th Annie models. It should have a Z6 S/N & a small silver diamond logo on the back of the headstock. It's unlikely that it would have a COA as it's a USA model, some of the cases were silver. The pickups in the Am Std Strats were upgraded to 57/62s, not sure about the Teles. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Fender labelled most of their 2006 Am Std & Hwy 1 Teles & Strats as 60th Annie models. It should have a Z6 S/N & a small silver diamond logo on the back of the headstock. It's unlikely that it would have a COA as it's a USA model, some of the cases were silver. The pickups in the Am Std Strats were upgraded to 57/62s, not sure about the Teles. Hope that helps a little.


They also have a little diamond (cubic zirconia likely) inlaid in the logo on the front of the headstock. All standard issue USA models had this in 2006.
This is what the Strat looked like with the stickers still on it. I don't have a closeup of the headstock. The inlaid 'diamond' is across from the last tuner at the far end from the body.




The other (or ANother) 60th Tele is this one, which is NOT of the same series as the regular American series' above - this was a limited & numbered edition:




But they're pretty distinctive for the logo on the body, the finish of the body with the wide grained ash, and the neckplate.

Actually, if you get a shot of the front of the headstock and the back of the body including the neckplate, it should tell everything that needs to be told.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I just took that Strat back in trade from my son but hadn't looked at it yet, so I ran downstairs and snapped a couple more shots.

-the 60th stuff (again, this was your bog standard USA Strat model) came with a silver case. Nice case, but gets beat up easily/fast. **EDIT** but there is no special case candy, just the usual package - nothing indicating an anniversary model.


-headstock front, see the diamond in the anniversary banner? A Tele should have that too


-and it should have this little button on the back


All assuming it's supposed to be an American Standard...I don't know how a Hwy 1 would differ, don't think they come with a case (??)

I don't know if they all were, but the Strat is a SUPER guitar - light, amazing resonance, great neck shape, and all the fit n finish is as near to perfect as I've seen. Also has the 57/62 pups with the reverse wound/reverse polarity middle, that was what they came with. Low output but sweeeet.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I had an '06 Hwy1 Strat & Tele that had that "diamond" button on the back of the headstock too. 

On closer inspection the bridge on the Tele you're being offered looks like a Hwy 1 (i.e. 3 saddle vs. 6 saddle). Also seems to be 3 or 4 pieces of wood joined together & the finish looks like the Hwy 1 satin nitro that's been buffed up vs. the glossy poly of an Am Std. Hwy 1s were made in the USA so technically he's not lying by calling it a "Fender USA Tele", but I wouldn't pay a dime over $600 for it (I pd $800 brand new, which included a generic hard case that was an upgrade from the stock gig bag).


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys...as I suspected I guess. Good old kijiji.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

these are the only other pictures the guy provided


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

That Tele is a 2011 60th anniversary, the telecaster was first made in 1951, 2011 was the 60th anniversary..I have a Tele deluxe model.
It has no diamond 60th on it..serial number starts with US, and the back plate is the same as this one..

I think this tele is real, not sure why the seller would not be easier too deal with, i would run the serial number and check with fender..too see if its a 2011 model ,anybody could switch the neck plate and put this on another model..These also came with a nice TSA fender case


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree, it definitely is a US made 2011 Telecaster according to Fenders website. I just looked it up.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

[video=youtube;BFvlK6I11w0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=BFvlK6I11w0#at=63[/video]


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

imo every guitar in that video looks like it was of higher quality than the one in this ad. Maybe i'm wrong and just paranoid because the seller is being sketchy. either way I sent him an email saying i didn't want to make a deal with him. I guess I'll never know but i'm OK with that.


----------



## Bluesdaddy (May 25, 2013)

That's two different guitars. The top one appears to be a highway one . They tended to put anniversary plates etc on a lot of guitars . There were some specific American anniversary diamond teles around 2006 that were sunburst with rosewood boards and American vintage pickups with the silver G&G case , regular American standard bridge .
The second one is a limited anniversary tele made around 2011 , thin skin nitro finish , light ash body ... American standard specs . They usually came in blonde but Fender did a special run in burst for guitar centre I believe ( I have one, great tele ) hope this helps .


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like the guy is a scammer, sending two different pictures..


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

There is no good reason why a seller would hide part of a serial number. This is not an old guitar. Its history is short and the seller is being evasive. Why not consider an instrument where everything is out in the open and the seller has the original bill of sale?

We've had a number of discussions on this forum about having gear stolen and what a heartbreak it can be. Wouldn't you feel better waiting a while and getting something that you could trade in or get repaired without wondering whether the police will arrive at your doorstep?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Fender you really have to check them out, i run across a Telecaster for sale and the guy bought it off ebay.He said it was USA Tele Std..Well the neck was, but from the neck down it was a Mexican model,I really think The guy had no idea, he thought he got a good buy off ebay.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> Looks like the guy is a scammer, sending two different pictures..


Reading the original post, the top photo was from the ad, but the second photo was one Mike found on HC via a google search. They are not represented as being the same guitar.


----------

